# Call of Duty 4 save location



## Snipe343 (Feb 15, 2008)

were are the saves located on vista?


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 15, 2008)

did you look in your documents folder? i think that may be where my files ended up


----------



## Snipe343 (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah i looked there, i think all of my games are there i just cant find cod4


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 15, 2008)

well ill install it on my vista rig and find out where mein end up(have it on xp now)


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 15, 2008)

its got to be in the games subfolders. if your using steam that means they are gcf files, and you need a program called gcfscape


----------



## Skyguy (Feb 15, 2008)

Saves are indeed located in the game subfolder.  You'll find them here (assuming you have a default installation):

c:/program files/Activision/Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare/players/profiles/Snipe/save

So, go into Profiles and then whatever your game name is, then into Save.

ALSO.....if you want to save your game ranking, it's in Profiles as well.
I HIGHLY recommend backing up your entire Players folder in case something takes a dump, you'll be happy you did


----------



## GLD (Feb 15, 2008)

Like Skyguy said, it's all in your Players folder.  (Activision/CoD4/Players)


----------



## nvidia9950gtx2 (Feb 17, 2008)

You Need Crysis In Mod 64 Bit


----------



## nvidia9950gtx2 (Feb 17, 2008)

C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\players


----------



## PJT (Apr 13, 2008)

Just thought I'd let you know in vista it's not in the in the same location for mine it's in:

C:\Users\Paul\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare

obviously if your name isn't paul it'll be in a slightly different location or if your running the 32 bit version of vista the (x86) bit will probably be missing.

hope this helps and isn't too late.


----------



## LiquidVenom (Feb 24, 2010)

hey, I read whole ur conversation ... I looked over all folders... but still I can't find " PROFILE " folder ... NOWHERE ... wtf ?!?!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 24, 2010)

nvidia9950gtx2 said:


> C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\players



YEP hes right all the games save data is here if you want to back up your MP profile just copy this folder


----------

